# Surprise: FictFact is closed! NEW Site to replace it -- see newest post



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've used the site for the last bunch of years to keep track of series -- proper order and how far along I am in reading. I've popped in several times over the last week to update. This morning, there's this message:


We recently lost our primary source of income, Amazon Associate sales. Due to a minor error on our part, we unknowingly had in infraction of their terms. We tried to appeal after we corrected the issue, but was not successful and they terminated our account. Over the years, we have had donations from our wonderful supporters, but it is not enough to cover our operating costs. We are extremely sad to have to close down the site after almost 10 years. Thank you for all your support over the years!!

Please login to download your book data as a CSV file before July 1, 2019.

Unfortunately, while I'm perhaps inclined to be sympathetic, I'm mostly annoyed that they gave no warning to the folks who'd been using it. As I said, I've been on the site several times in the past week and there was NOTHING to indicate that there was anything wrong. Further, the word 'login' in the text above, as displayed on the site, is a link which does take you to a log in page. But when you try to do so, nothing happens. I'll check again over the next few days in case it's a transition issue, but mostly I just think they've handled the problem badly.

Will have to check into what Goodreads has as far as tracking series, I guess.

quick llink to new post about the new site: https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,311929.msg3927013.html#msg3927013


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Aargh.  That sucks.  I've not used it, but I know you did!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If a series has been set up on Goodreads, you can click on the series name (for example, the Jessie Cole series by T R Ragan. Then it will show you a list of the books and their status on your shelves. Here's how the series shows when I look at it in my web browser on my iPad.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

On the plus side, I just checked again and the log in worked and allowed me to download a spreadsheet with all the data in raw form. Pretty cumbersome but at least I'll be able to figure out what series I was following. And probably can work it around to a more useful format for myself.

Still p*sses me off, though, that there was ZERO warning at the website.

With knowledge at least of the series I should be able to keep track via GR ... I did find where it does have some series available; my problem was not remembering all the ones I'd theoretically been following!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

This is disappointing to say the least. I've been using this for some years - in fact it was Ann who recommended it to me and it's been a real help in keeping track of my series.

Like Ann, I've been using it this week and in fact I still had a window open on my PC with my entire profile showing. When I read Ann's post I quickly copied everything on screen before I refreshed it and got the message. Luckily I was also able to login and get the spreadsheet file.

Only the other day I submitted a new series to them and I wondered why it was taking so long to be processed and now I know the reason why. As Ann says, zero warning.

I'm not a fan of GR so if anyone finds a similar site out there like FictFact, please let us know.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I didn't have much use for Goodreads early on.  But now that it will automatically note which books I'm reading and which I've finished, I find it much more useful.  It's also gotten less cumbersome to use, though still not great, at least on the iPad app, which is how I primarily use it.)

EDIT:  It looks like you can follow an author but not a series...I've not followed an author on GR before, not sure what info one gets.  I've followed TR Ragan so I can see what happens.

Last update said I could load in my Amazon books...which I thought I could already do, so I haven't checked that yet.

Betsy


----------



## Fogeydc (Oct 24, 2017)

It sounds like they had problems, tried/hoped to fix things, ran out of money, and had to close -- even if rather suddenly (I've seen the same thing happen even to B&M stores! no (or at least little widely-public/noticeable) warning, just one day you hear about it or go over & *poof!* no store!

I'm just wondering how many FF users now upset & complaining (whether or not it's here, not aiming this at **anyone**) have $-supported the site over the years.
(standing back w/ flak-jacket & helmet on). I've looked at FF but not ever gotten into it; I do follow some other ad+donor-supported sites and donate to those that I find useful.

I guess I'm (semi-)old-school, I keep a (computer) notebook about any authors/series/whatevers that I'm interested in tracking. Especially useful that way since I can add any notes about content & sources, how/when/where/$ obtained, other options, etc.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

It's a good point but I've donated to FictFact in the past so I have a clear conscience in that regard.

Having said that, surely if they thought they had enough users to support the site, they would have asked how many were willing to pay a subscription to keep it going so they could find out if it was a viable option. For whatever reason, they don't seem to have tried that.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I didn't have much use for Goodreads early on. But now that it will automatically note which books I'm reading and which I've finished, I find it much more useful. It's also gotten less cumbersome to use, though still not great, at least on the iPad app, which is how I primarily use it.)
> 
> EDIT: It looks like you can follow an author but not a series...I've not followed an author on GR before, not sure what info one gets. I've followed TR Ragan so I can see what happens.
> 
> ...


Yes ... GR would be better if you could follow specific series, and not just authors. Besides, I think when you follow 'authors' it means they'll contact you with promos and stuff. I'm not sure I want that. I just want to know when new books come out in series I read. Fictfact was great at that ... really barebones and not much at all in the way of 'community'. Just a good way to keep a database.



Fogeydc said:


> It sounds like they had problems, tried/hoped to fix things, ran out of money, and had to close -- even if rather suddenly (I've seen the same thing happen even to B&M stores! no (or at least little widely-public/noticeable) warning, just one day you hear about it or go over & *poof!* no store!
> 
> I'm just wondering how many FF users now upset & complaining (whether or not it's here, not aiming this at **anyone**) have $-supported the site over the years.
> (standing back w/ flak-jacket & helmet on). I've looked at FF but not ever gotten into it; I do follow some other ad+donor-supported sites and donate to those that I find useful.
> ...


I never sent money, but my conscience is still clear.  I have clicked through to Amazon from there frequently. But, frankly, that's beside the point. My issue isn't that they had to shut down, it's that they did it with no warning whatsoever. At least it does seem that the data is still available for the next month or so.



Linjeakel said:


> It's a good point but I've donated to FictFact in the past so I have a clear conscience in that regard.
> 
> Having said that, surely if they thought they had enough users to support the site, they would have asked how many were willing to pay a subscription to keep it going so they could find out if it was a viable option. For whatever reason, they don't seem to have tried that.


Yes! If I'd had advance warning, and that option had been offered, I would have considered it as I found the site very useful. I'm thinking that, really, though, there wasn't much traffic -- as I said, there was nothing in the way of community discussions or anything, and I don't even think they hosted any ads. (I certainly don't remember seeing any, but I often use an adblocker.) But, really, the site hadn't been updated at all the whole time I used it, which was probably around 10 years. I know it was one of the first sites I started using not too long after I got my Kindle.

But even if there were ads to generate revenue, I suspect it's also the case that visits/users were way way down. GR has gotten popular -- has better discussion/community features -- and it's likely a lot of folks don't want to bother to keep track of things on two sites.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Playing around on the GR site a bit, it's not straightforward how to find authors to follow. You pretty much have to know you want to, then have to find a listing for one of their books and then click the author name. Then you can follow them. Even if you don't it looks like it does provide a listing of books, and also shows what series they have. I looked up an author who I know has more than one series and, sure enough, they're both listed on the author page. Followed a couple .... will see if I get bombarded with promos.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yes ... GR would be better if you could follow specific series, and not just authors. Besides, I think when you follow 'authors' it means they'll contact you with promos and stuff.


I'll let you know! I think there are "Goodreads Authors" and just Authors. TR Ragan, the author of the series I mentioned earlier, is a "Goodreads Author." For Louise Penny, it just says "Follow Author." Can't imagine Louise Penny contacting me often.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Playing around on the GR site a bit, it's not straightforward how to find authors to follow. You pretty much have to know you want to...


I kind of assumed that's how you used FactFict. (Never having used it myself.). I expected that when you found a series you liked, you went to FactFict, searched for it and then clicked "follow" or something. Did you browse there looking for books?



> ...then have to find a listing for one of their books and then click the author name. Then you can follow them. Even if you don't it looks like it does provide a listing of books, and also shows what series they have. I looked up an author who I know has more than one series and, sure enough, they're both listed on the author page. Followed a couple .... will see if I get bombarded with promos.


I did a search for "In Death Series" on GR, then clicked on the author name. Also searched by the author name. Wasn't difficult. That seems pretty much how one would do it on any site? Again, I don't recall ever using FactFict more than maybe once, years ago, so I really have no idea how it worked.

I also signed up for a couple of authors. We'll see. We should also send a request into GR to allow us to follow series.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'll let you know! I think there are "Goodreads Authors" and just Authors. TR Ragan, the author of the series I mentioned earlier, is a "Goodreads Author." For Louise Penny, it just says "Follow Author." Can't imagine Louise Penny contacting me often.
> 
> Betsy


I'm already on Louise Penny's email list.  She's the only author whose newsletter I've ever signed up for and I actually very much enjoy them.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> I kind of assumed that's how you used FactFict. (Never having used it myself.). I expected that when you found a series you liked, you went to FactFict, searched for it and then clicked "follow" or something. Did you browse there looking for books?
> 
> I did a search for "In Death Series" on GR, then clicked on the author name. Also searched by the author name. Wasn't difficult. That seems pretty much how one would do it on any site? Again, I don't recall ever using FactFict more than maybe once, years ago, so I really have no idea how it worked.
> 
> ...


Well, yeah. But it just seems like it was fewer steps. Like, on Fictfact you could search for the author by name and go directly to their page and see their series. On GR, you get a list of their books, but have to pick one and then link to the author page. Unless I'm missing something. Not that big a deal, though.

One of the problems with searching by series names (or authors or book titles, really) is that if you don't have it exact you might not get any results, or get irrelevant results. Gotta be sure you're spelling names correctly -- it's not as good as Amazon or Google at figuring out what you meant to type.  (But, neither was Fictfact.)


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

In the absence of any other ideas at the moment I'm taking another look at GR.

I don't want to record all my books there, just series so I know where I am with them. So I've been setting up various series I follow as individual shelves and marking the books as read or next or want to read. It's a lot more long winded than FF and there's no way to add tags like you could there - you have to create a shelf for everything.

I'm following the authors in the hope I'll get notified when a new book comes out - is that how it works? I've had to bookmark my 'authors I'm following' page as there's no shortcut that I can see to get to it - you have to go an author page and click the arrow by the follow box and the option is in the drop down menu - a bit of a palava to say the least. 

It's not ideal and nowhere near as good as FF - at least not for this purpose. One series I'm following, half the books were listed under the author's pen name he uses for the series and the rest under his real name. 

I just finished the book I was reading and wanted to pick the next one - the first thing I would normally do is go to FF and see what was next on any of my series and without that option I was a little bit lost.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> In the absence of any other ideas at the moment I'm taking another look at GR.
> 
> I don't want to record all my books there, just series so I know where I am with them. So I've been setting up various series I follow as individual shelves and marking the books as read or next or want to read. It's a lot more long winded than FF and there's no way to add tags like you could there - you have to create a shelf for everything.
> 
> ...


What I do with GR is mostly rate and review what I read. I'm thinking I'll take the basic spreadsheet I got from FF and adapt it for my own use -- though I've not yet figured out the best way. Most of the authors I really care about, I 'follow' on Amazon so hear when there are new books anyway. But, yeah, FF was GREAT for just seeing "what's next". Easier than either Amazon or GR.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Aww, so sorry to hear this!    I'll miss FF, it was an awesome site to keep track of series.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

This is really disappointing. I am upset quite frankly. I use goodreads already extensively. But I also used fictfact extensively. They work very differently for me. Fictfact is strictly for following series. And it was nice to see in one tab how far you were in each series you follow, seeing the new releases in each series coming up and also which one you finished. More like a record of were you are at in all series then tracking what you read like on goodreads. There is nothing like it on goodreads to substitute for those particular functions. 

I did donate each year to them. Wasn't required so I don't put blame on anyone really. In the past I am sure they got revenue from associates. I just had no idea it was going away. 

I don't really know what to do with a CSV file. I think I tried one of those before, might have been goodreads? All it was was a total mixed up thing with words all over the place and not sorted. Someone said I had to fix some formatting in the thingie and I just went huh? So what good is that for me.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

This is what I mean. Its what I get when I open that file. Its just a bunch of numbers letters in different columns making no sense. I have no clue what I am suppose to do with this to make it readable. I wish I had known and i would have at least taken screen shots of my lists. Would have taken a while, but at least I could read those. here is a screenshot of the mess. There are many more columns scrollling the the right and they all look like this. 
I been using the site for years and now all of that is gone. Just gone.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah .... there are a lot of columns and it's not particularly clear what each one refers to. I haven't gotten the energy yet to start playing with it much.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

One thing I've noticed with the spreadsheet is that it only includes series you've started - actually read at least one book. I had a load of series on there for which I have the first book but hadn't actually started. None of those are included. Luckily I read Ann's post on here and had a browser tab open from the previous day showing all my series and was able to copy and paste the whole list.

The other thing I can't see on the spreadsheet are the series tags. There's a column labelled series tags but nothing in it! Tags are the one thing that's missing on GR. You have to put everything on a 'shelf' for any aspect you want to sort it by.

I'm trying it out by putting all my series on seperate shelves and adding to the 'exclusive' shelves one for 'next read' so I can see at a glance which are the next books to read - so each book on any given series shelf is also either on the read, next to read or want to read shelves.

It's a lot clumsier than FF and the results aren't as simple to read, but then GR isn't really designed specifically to keep track of series as FF was. I have no need or desire for the rating, reviewing and social aspects of GR.

Like everyone else, I feel the most irritating part of this was the lack of notice that would have enabled us to retrieve the information in a way that would have been far more comprehensive and helpful.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm trying to go through the data and get it more organized in spreadsheet form. I've noticed some books seem to be listed twice! And it's not at all obvious why. Must have something to do with some field entry that I probably don't care about. Though, in some cases it is true that there are books in different series that have the same title. I think I'm going to have to learn new spreadsheet things to make it at all useful! 


eta: O.K. just discovered a HUGE GINORMOUS problem .... the list is very very wrong. I started going through it and book titles, series names, and author names are all jumbled up! So it's nearly useless.  It's possible *I* did something screwy with it, so I'll download it again and see if the new file is any better, but, if not, I'm not sure I'll bother even trying to clean it up.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Yeah, it sounds like your list got scrambled somehow. Mine isn't messed up as such, it just isn't really helpful for anything other than author, book title, series title and position in the series. Any unread books in the series aren't listed, so as I said before, series not yet started aren't mentioned at all.

The whole experience is just one big annoyance and frustration.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So ... I deleted the original and re-downloaded, and it does seem to be correct. Lots of extra data fields I don't care about so I've deleted those columns.

It is annoying that that unread books aren't listed; kinda defeats the purpose of knowing what the whole series looks like!

I was able to make it into a reasonable spreadsheet and then have extracted significant series onto separate tabs. That way, on the series I'm still reading, I can easily add in the books I've not gotten to yet. It also makes the list as a whole less unwieldy. 

One of the really dumb things is that they list a book twice if there are two authors .... so in the case of something like the Pendergast series, I'm having to go in and manually delete the second listing.

It's also weird that they have two book order fields. They call them series order and display order. I guess 'display order' has to do with how they used it on the site -- the numbers there are purely integers. But the 'series order' may have, for example, 6.5, if there's a short that goes between two full novels. I decided I didn't care about 'display order' and deleted that column.

Anyway, I've made a good start. At least I have time for this nonsense now I'm retired.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I wish I could figure out how to make the spreadsheet readable. Its all jumbled up in mine with weird dots and stuff in weird places, numbers all over the place. I just don't have a clue about that stuff. I only have open office and when I first click on there are some options to set, but I don't know what so I just hit ok to open and its a mess.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok. While reading on mobilereads, someone posted this thread on goodreads with some info and maybe possibly some hope with a new site trying to replicate fictfact.

Here is the thread. 
https://www.goodreads.com/topic/show/19833219-fictfact-is-closed?page=2

And the post says:


> message 93: by Switzead Jun 02, 2019 11:33AM
> Switzead | 4 comments I talked to the guys over at https://www.orderofbooks.com/. They said they are in the process of converting their site to perform the same function as FictFact. Looking to have a Beta going in September. Maybe drop them some words of encouragement to keep up the hard work.


here is that site to keep an eye on.
https://www.orderofbooks.com/

I haven't checked it out yet and since they say beta in september its still some time. But I like to put it here just in case they can get it going.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have to say though, reading through that goodreads thread and the fictfact owner posting, I am not really happy with some of his responses. He shoots down any suggestion and its coming out they just didn't care anymore, I guess because maybe they thought they could make lots of money with a site like that. And I get a sense that they just turned it off and didn't really care to inform anyone. They had everyones email address, but claim it would be too complicated to have send out an email to notify. I just get that really dismissive vibe. 

They admit they violated some TOS from amazon. Making it subscription based seems to be too much work for them? They don't want anyone raising moneys in gofundme after he posted they don't know where to get the money from to pay for 2 months of AWS? Why complain when you know someone is going to offer to raise the money. Its like no matter what folks try to suggest, he finds a reason to dismiss it. I think they were done with the site no matter what and just didn't care about all those folks that had all their book data on there. Because there was a better way to handle that if they did care.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Atunah! Good catch. I'll have to start following the discussion there as well. O'Course, unless they can directly import it's still going to be playing catch up. I think I'll download the file again before 1 July so it's just the way FictFact left it in case that helps with the transition. I've already done a lot of playing with the original file.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Friendly reminder: If you haven't downloaded your reading list from their database yet, best do it this week. According to the notice on the web page, it must be done before July 1 which is next Monday.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ann has been sweet enough to make my file into one I can actually open. Thanks Ann  

Now I have at least 17 pages of printout to check back against. At least for the stuff I started, I'll probably never remember all the ones I wanted to start.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Ann has been sweet enough to make my file into one I can actually open. Thanks Ann
> 
> Now I have at least 17 pages of printout to check back against. At least for the stuff I started, I'll probably never remember all the ones I wanted to start.


I know ... that's the worst thing ... the series I was following but hadn't started yet. 

And if anyone else needs the file cleaned up, PM me .... Basically I'll take out all the non-useful fields and make it a sensibly sorted excel file so any spreadsheet program can open it and you can see what you've got.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So, for those of you who haven't been following the discussion on Good Reads, someone has made a new site to fullfill the gap created by the closure of fictfact. It's called Booksontrack.net.

I've not had a chance to play with it much yet but here's the announcement thread on GR: https://www.goodreads.com/topic/show/21744520-official-launch

I wonder if I kept my original fictfact data file after massaging it into a useful format?

Update: Played with the site some. Shows promise but definitely a work in progress. MOST of the series I am reading are NOT in the database. I'm talking ongoing popular ones here: Lady Darby, Genevieve Renard, Sebastian St. Cyr. The authors aren't even listed. Older series that are finished (author has died or ended the series) are listed, which is probably helpful for some but not for me. Newer series and small/independently published authors are definitely not there yet. Note: my series are mostly mysteries; maybe there are more in the Romance genre.

One can click to add information which I may do eventually. I did find my old fictfact file but didn't try to upload it. Meanwhile, I think I'll keep up with my spreadsheet.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

It looks like it has the potential to be a pretty good replacement and although it's worth keeping an eye on it as it expands, I'm not sure I need it any more.

I'd never really been bothered about using Goodreads until FF went away, but now that I've put considerable time and effort into getting myself set up on there, I think it gives me all the info I need - enough that I don't really want to be bothered to do it all over again with another new site.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> It looks like it has the potential to be a pretty good replacement and although it's worth keeping an eye on it as it expands, I'm not sure I need it any more.
> 
> I'd never really been bothered about using Goodreads until FF went away, but now that I've put considerable time and effort into getting myself set up on there, I think it gives me all the info I need - enough that I don't really want to be bothered to do it all over again with another new site.


I hear ya.

I have kept track on GR since at least 2014. And when fictfact shut down I used that data to build my own spreadsheet. It didn't take me long to go through it and see what was listed in BooksOnTrack ... mostly because there were a lot missing. I'm not sure if I'll invest much more time in it or not but I will probably at least keep an eye on it a bit.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Well I tried to upload the fictfact file I still had and all I get is "cvs formatting not recognized" Please upload a goodreads cvs instead. Thats not useful to me as of course I don't have all those series listed on goodreads like I had on fictfact. 

Its the file as it was when I dowloaded it from fictfact back when. Ann made me some fixed one I printed out so I'll have to do this one by one?     . Not sure if I have the patience for that. Might have to start from scatch on the site. 

If and when they actually have the books I read on the site. I also dont have patience to fill in all the data on books I read.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Well I tried to upload the fictfact file I still had and all I get is "cvs formatting not recognized" Please upload a goodreads cvs instead. Thats not useful to me as of course I don't have all those series listed on goodreads like I had on fictfact.
> 
> Its the file as it was when I dowloaded it from fictfact back when. Ann made me some fixed one I printed out so I'll have to do this one by one?    . Not sure if I have the patience for that. Might have to start from scatch on the site.
> 
> If and when they actually have the books I read on the site. I also dont have patience to fill in all the data on books I read.


I haven't even tried to upload my fictfact file. I do still have an unadulterated copy. I'll try that in a minute

FWIW, there were so many series that weren't yet there that it didn't take long to add mine that it DID have. You can search by author, book title, or series name and it has 'fuzzy' logic which is supposed to account for typos. I guess it sort of does, but, for example, when I entered "Elizabeth Peters" in the search, her name came up as an author among a bunch of others -- some of which didn't seem particularly close -- and ALSO weren't particularly alphabetized. So there is work to be done.

When I did find a series, it was pretty easy to add it -- just a couple of clicks. Then you can click on the series name and see all the books. If you've read them all you just click to mark all read. Or you go down one at a time.
.
.
.
.
.
I just tried to upload my completely un-manipulated fictfact file and got the same message you did. It's not obvious to me how to get a GR data file -- though I did it once before so there must be a way. When I can figure that out I may try to upload that and see what happens.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I put the goodreads file in and it worked. 283 series, 620 books. Its a start. 

I just got my goodreads file the other day and now I can't find anymore how I did it. Hold on...

Its not where I thought it was. Not under settings. Duh. Go to your books page (My Books). All the way down on the left is import export. that is where you get it. 

Of course in the end, I still will never get back the series I had followed on fictfact but hadn't actually started yet. I didn't have this in goodreads of course as I had used fictfact to specificaly track series. But again, had I known, I could have made screenshots before they turned the site off. But they didn't tell anyone until it was too late and the fictfact file did not include those series, only those one had started reading. And that still  p*ss es me off. I can hold long grudges.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I put the goodreads file in and it worked. 283 series, 620 books. Its a start.
> 
> I just got my goodreads file the other day and now I can't find anymore how I did it. Hold on...
> 
> Its not where I thought it was. Not under settings. Duh. Go to your books page (My Books). All the way down on the left is import export. that is where you get it.


Thank you! I was looking all over settings, which seemed the logical place. 



> Of course in the end, I still will never get back the series I had followed on fictfact but hadn't actually started yet. I didn't have this in goodreads of course as I had used fictfact to specificaly track series. But again, had I known, I could have made screenshots before they turned the site off. But they didn't tell anyone until it was too late and the fictfact file did not include those series, only those one had started reading. And that still p*ss es me off. I can hold long grudges.


Yeah, I know. And their explanation of WHY they had to shut the site down never quite made sense to me. The new site is by someone else entirely, though.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I have all my books on GR, not just series. This includes a fair number DNFs, including first books in series that I don't want to continue with.

What happens if I load up my GR file onto this new site? There's a lot of stuff on there I don't want or need to upload - would I have to delete those items from the GR file before uploading?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda, I just did it.

I didn't do any editing to the GR file so, yeah, there's a lot there that I don't care about. But I haven't had a chance to go through everything and figure out what's what.

One behavior of the site that I wish I could change ... it defaults to putting your list in the order you 'entered' them. I wish I could change to a default Author sort order rather than having to change it every time. It seems like even if you change it, if you go off the page to check something or change a status, when you go back to the page, even in the same session, it's back to this random order that's based only on how you entered them and nothing like real life.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Hopefully some of the features are still being worked on. Sounds  like it. Took them a while to set this up so I'll give them some time. Lots of authors are not to be found in the search at all, i am making a list of them as I am working my way through my goodreads "read" shelf one month at a time.  

Also some of the series, although were added, some of the books showed as unread, even though they were marked as read on goodreads. Sometimes in the middle of a series. I also have to go through manually and "skip" all the novellas and in between shorts I don't read in series. That was the same in fictfact so I expected that. 

The sorting is also weird as its sorted by first name when doing author sort, not last name. But like other things, that should be something they can fix or work on. They have to throw it out there in real world to see what doesn't work. 

it loads fast and its pretty clean so I like that.


----------

